# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  20 racat më të mira të qenve

## RaPSouL

Thuhet se qeni është miku më besnik i njeriut. Këtë sdo kishte guxim ta diskutonte askush me adhuruesit e qenve, prandaj po e marrim si të vërtetë. Dashamirësit e qenve flasin me orë të tëra për bëmat e kafshëve që mbajnë në shtëpi, ndërsa ata që nuk i kanë shumë qejf mendojnë se kush e di sa të vetmuar ndihen njerëzit përderisa kalojnë kaq kohë me ta, madje edhe flenë me ta. Preferencat se cilat janë racat më të mira dhe më të bukura e bëjnë adhuruesit e kafshëve, ndërsa roli i profesionistëve është të përcaktojnë se cilët qen janë më të sigurt me fëmijët dhe cilët janë më të rezistueshëm ndaj sëmundjeve. Përzgjedhja e kësaj liste është kryer nga një veteriner, duke qenë se përkujdeset me dhjetëra të tillë në ditë dhe qenin e parë e ka blerë në moshën 5-vjeçare. Ekspertët thonë se ekzistojnë 109 raca të ndryshme, pa përmendur me qindra racat hibride të tyre. Shumë pak raca ekzistojnë në Shqipëri dhe tregtia e tyre ende nuk ka përmasat që ka në botë, por gjithkush duhet të dijë karakteristikat dhe personalitetin e secilës prej tyre. Racat e pastra janë më të cënueshme ndaj sëmundjeve, ndërsa avantazhi i hibridëve është se kanë gjithnjë e më pak probleme me shëndetin. Por duhet theksuar fakti se kërkimet thonë se kafshët përgjithësisht vuajnë nga sëmundjet e të zotërve që i rrisin. Për shembull nëse dikush në familje vuan nga diabeti, edhe qeni ka gjasa të preket nga e njëjta sëmundje, duke qenë se njerëzit u japin kafshëve ato që hanë vetë dhe po aq shumë sa hanë vetë.  


*1. Qentë kufitar të gjahut* 

Kjo racë e qenve kufitarë është inteligjente dhe e kujdesshme. Koka e rrumbullakët, sytë e shndritshëm, gëzofi i ashpër dhe personaliteti i gjerë në një trup të vogël e bën këtë qen numrin një. 

*2. Qentë hibridë* 

Këta qen janë ndërthurje e racave të ndryshme. Hibridët e llojeve të ndryshme të qenve kufitarë janë të shkathët, besnikë dhe miqësorë. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë të pastrehë, pasi sjanë qen race. 

*3. Qentë e artë të gjahut* 

Kjo racë e qenve të gjahut është interesante. Ata janë krenarë dhe besnikë. Quhen qentë e artë pasi kanë gëzof të verdhë të shndritshëm. Janë kafshët e preferuara për fëmijët e vegjël. 

*4. Qentë labrador të gjahut* 

Si raca më popullore në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, labradorët vështirë se munden si kafshë familjare. Inteligjenca dhe shëndeti i tyre ka bërë që të përdoren si kafshë pune për sportistët, të verbrit etj. 

*5. Spanjelët kavalierë King Charles* 

Ndoshta raca më inteligjente e të gjithave, këto qen janë zgjedhja numër një për të gjithë ata familjarë që duan një qen për fëmijët e vegjël. Kanë probleme me shëndetin dhe rekomandohet sigurim. 

*6. Qentë me hundë të shtypur* 

Paraqitja e tyre me fytyrë të rrudhur, hundë si kopsë dhe trup të vogël i bën kafshët më të preferuara për të rinjtë dhe fëmijët. Ata ngjajnë me bulldogët francezë dhe natyra miqësore i bën të parezistueshëm. 

*7. Qentë ujqër irlandezë* 

Janë raca më e gjatë e të gjitha llojeve dhe më jetëshkurtra në krahasim me qentë e shkurtër. Këta qen-ujqër kanë elegancë fisnike dhe janë plot dhembshuri. Nëse doni të përqafoni një ari, këta janë të duhurit. 

*8. Gjahtarët skocezë të drerëve* 

Duken si versioni më i ri i qenve ujqër irlandezë. Këta qen me këmbë të gjata dhe gëzof të ashpër janë të butë dhe të ndjeshëm. Atyre i pëlqen të vrapojnë, prandaj ushtrimet fizike janë të nevojshme. 

*9. Spanjelët anglezë veshërënë* 

Qoftë të artë, të zinj apo të çfarëdo ngjyre tjetër, ata kanë veshë të lëshuar që e vënë fytyrën brenda një kornize gëzofi. Janë qen të pashëm që zakonisht kanë natyrën e gatshme të njeriut. 

*10. Languat* 

languat janë të butë, të heshtur, qen besnikë që ngjajnë me zagarët gri. Pamja e tyre elegante, me kocka të imëta dhe lëkurë të hollë i bën të kenë një stil plot hir. 

*11. Qentë skocezë të stanit* 

Duhet të kujtoni se këta qen janë dizenjuar të mbledhin delet përmes kodrave. Energjia dhe inteligjenca e tyre do të thotë se kanë nevojë për shumë sfida dhe stimuj. Nëse mundeni të merreni me ta, qentë e stanit janë më besnikët. 

*12. Dachshunds* 

Këta qen janë në proporcione dhe stile të ndryshme. Mund të zgjidhni ata me qime të gjatë, qentë qimeshkurtër ose me gëzof të ashpër, qentë në miniaturë apo ata me masë standarde. Sido që të jenë, personaliteti nuk u mungon. 

*13. Spanjelët anglezë kërcyes* 

Tipiku i kësaj race është një spanjel anglez plot me gjallëri, nga ata që kërcejnë nga bregu i lumit në ujë, me veshët dhe bishtin që i fluturon. I pëlqejnë aktivitetet fizike dhe janë qen miqësorë. 

*14. Zagarët* 

Edhe pse kjo racë është rritur për të qenë atletë, kafshë garash, ata kanë personalitete të buta dhe të ndjeshme. Shumë zagarë të dalë në pension shërbejnë si kafshë familjare. 

*15. Pastorët gjermanë* 

Të përdorur si kafshë roje për punët e policisë, ata shërbejnë edhe si kafshë të dashura e besnike. Që të mos rrezikoni, blini një nga një rritës profesionist dhe sigurohuni që këlyshi ta pëlqejë shoqërinë e njerëzve. 

*16. Qentë kufitarë me qime të butë ngjyrë gruri* 

Një racë irlandeze që e ka origjinën si qen fshati. Qentë me gëzof ngjyrë gruri janë më të butë se pjesa më e madhe e qenve kufitarë. Ata janë shoqërues besnikë dhe inteligjentë. 

*17. Njufaundlendët* 

Ashtu si shumë raca gjigande, njufaundlendët kanë natyrën më të butë e gjakftohtë që ekziston. E mira është se nuk jargaviten aq shumë sa San Bernardët. Lordi Bajron shkroi poezinë Epitaf për një qen për nder të qenit të tij. 

*18. Qentë hibridë të pastër* 

Pavarësisht nëse zgjidhni hibridët labradorë, hibride të racave të ndryshme të qenve me hundë të shtypur apo çfarëdo varianti tjetër, kjo kafshë ka parashikueshmërinë e një qeni race të kombinuar me shëndetin e një hibridi. 

*19. Bichon Frise*

Me kaçurrela të vogla të bardha që rriten në gëzofin me stil afrikan, kjo lloj race ka nevojë për shumë shoqëri. Mund të kenë karakter të pacipë me personalitet të madh, që demaskon trupin e tyre të vogël.

*20. Maltezët* 

Janë qenë për shëtitje, më të vegjël se macet me gëzof të bardhë mëndafshi që kërkojnë përkujdesje të vazhdueshme. Mund të jenë më të mrekullueshmit ndër qentë e shfaqjeve, si dhe të këndshëm dhe plot dhembshuri.

----------


## YaSmiN

Une kam nje labrador.I kam shume qejf kafshet qe e vogel kam pas nje qen te vogel por me ngordhi.Tani kete labrador eshte race shume e mire per rruajtje edhe shume i shendetshem.Kam edhe nje mace  :buzeqeshje: .Shyqyr qe kam shtepi private.

Per qent e medhenj ne trup si Labrador ose Ukju eshte shume e veshtire te mesohen me njerez akoma edhe kur lozin mund te te kafshojne pa e kuptuar qe lozin.Por une e kam te mesuar edhe prap eshte shume e veshtire te jetojne me njerezit.

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Mundet te secili qen ta ket edhe foton e vet te shohim me mire cilet jane,se keshtu ndoshta nuk kuptohen mire.*

*Qeni i Sharit nuk benka pjes ketu.*

----------


## Cimo

> *Mundet te secili qen ta ket edhe foton e vet te shohim me mire cilet jane,se keshtu ndoshta nuk kuptohen mire.*
> 
> *Qeni i Sharit nuk benka pjes ketu.*


edhe princesha , manci, elmo, bond007 nuk qenkan ketu . Sigurisht bejne pjese ne racen e keqe.

----------


## Diesel Industry

edhe mua me pelqejne jashte mase qente Labrador golden retriever... per mendimin tim me i bukuri nga te gjitha racat.

----------


## Nyx

German Shepherd nuk krahasohet me asnje lloj, per personalitetin qe kane ua kalonje edhe disa njerezve, per fat te keq nuk jan shum jetgjate, po gjithsesi asnjeher nuk do e krahasoja me nje race tjeter:

----------


## Erlebnisse

papapa s'i kam qef fort qent e macet:PPPp

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me pelqejn shum kafshet , por pamundesia e nje shtepie te madhe te ben qe mos ti mbash dot  , per kete lloj qeni vdes esht fantastik shum i bukur dhe lozonjar  ...
Alaskan Malamute

----------


## ocean

Dhe mua German Shepherd me pelqejne me shume. Pershendetje

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja ca fot per at tipin qe deshte *Qenin e Sharit.*

----------


## Ali Pasha

Nuk di a lejohet postimi i linqeve tjera, por ama keto tre video ne Youtube ja vlejne te shihen dhe  ngjarja ka te beje me luften e Qenit te Sharrit me ujqte, vendndodhja, diku ne fshatrat e Tetoves
Pjesa e pare:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5EvCTAcOEeo
Pjesa e dyte:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pPC0Wt...eature=related
Pjesa e trete:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z0ejO...eature=related

----------


## J@mes

Une kam nje qen, rrace 'shih tzu'.
Eshte fantastik.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ku ka si qeni i stanit(qeni i sharrit eshte variant i atij qe thuhet qeni i stanit). Ai labradori duket qe eshte molosoid(ka tipare si qeni i stanit). Qeni me ere,apo gjerman eshte kot e i shemtut. Qeni i stanit e can me dysh kur te doje. Do per besnikeri,per pune,per prezence si qeni i stanit nuk gjen.

Roma antike e mori nga shqiperia dhe e perdorte si qen lufte e mendohet qe per kete arsye molosoidet u perhapen ne gjithe europen.

As qe mund te krahasohet per pamje qeni qe solli nyx me qente e sharrit qe solli dibrani2006 sidomos ai i bardhi ne mes eshte fantastik fare.

----------


## Darius

> Tani kete labrador eshte race shume e mire per *rruajtje* edhe shume i shendetshem.


Per rruajtje? Pse ka dale moda me qen keshtu, apo doje te thoje per ruajtje?

Nejse mua me pelqejne maltezet. Njeri qe kisha dikur me la shendene. Eshte e rende ti shohesh te ngordhin se te behen si njeriu i shtepise. Nuk e di nese do marr ndonje tjeter.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Nuk di a lejohet postimi i linqeve tjera, por ama keto tre video ne Youtube ja vlejne te shihen dhe  ngjarja ka te beje me luften e Qenit te Sharrit me ujqte, vendndodhja, diku ne fshatrat e Tetoves


Te bukura,i kam pare para nje viti e me kane bere shume pershtypje.
Eshte nje legjende e vjeter mbi kete qen.
Thuhet se mbreti i Ilirise i beri dhurate Lekes se Madh nje qen te perkryer ,te fuqishem ,i madh e qe  i shndriste qimja kur thone.
Mirepo Leka e merrte me vete ne gjueti ujqish po qeni se cante koken.
I dergon fjale Leka Mbretit ilir e i thote qe c'eshte kjo dhurate,qeni se cante koken per ujq.
I thote mbreti: Une te dhashe nje qen per gjueti arinjsh e jo gjueti ujqish.

----------


## Darius

Mbase e ke fjalen per qenin e Mollosise qe quhej ndryshe dhe Mollose. Sot pothuajse eshte zhdukur si rrace por thuhet se ka qene trupmadh, i fuqishem, shume besnik dhe ne te njejten kohe shume i eger. Skishte tufe ujqerish qe i dilte perpara. Ndersa Leka i perdori dhe ne lufte duke ju vene nga nje parzmore ne gjoks dhe leshuar ne vijen e pare.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Po per molloset po flas se edhe qeni i sharrit mollos eshte, labrador duket shartim me mollos,po ashtu San Bernardo eshte mollosoid apo pit bulli eshte shartim mollosi.
Sot mesa di une vetem ne male mund te gjesh ekzeplare te paster se ne fushe eshte perzier me lloj lloj langosh.
Kjo qe i ka perdorur leka ne lufte shume interesante,se dija. Per romaket di qe i kane perdorur masivisht,biles tek filmi 'gladiatori' perdorimi i qenit gjerman qe kishte maksimus eshte jashte realitetit,ai ka qene pa asnje dyshim mollos. Forca e Qenit gjerman as qe krahasohet me forcen e Mollosit te paster.
Mollosi duket si i qete ne pamje te pare, ecen ngadale sa thua ky svrapon dot,po kur ka per te vrapuar e luftuar ska te dyte ne gjithe boten, muskul i gjalle.

----------


## INFINITY©

Per mua qeni qe do te doja te blija eshte nje German Shepherd. Jo vetem qe eshte shume inteligjent si qen, por eshte nje qen qe vertet te ben te ndjehesh safe dhe nuk eshte nje nga ata qen qe mbahen per bukuri ne cante. Ndoshta eshte edhe ngaqe jam in love with wolves.  :Lulja3:

----------


## ViKi 24

Shi sa i bukur ky qeni.E kam fiksim vetem se s`kam ku ta mbaj.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Shi sa i bukur ky qeni.E kam fiksim vetem se s`kam ku ta mbaj.


Bo sa i bukur qenka! Qen bir qeni!  :pa dhembe:

----------

